# Windows 7 -- Disable "Waiting for background programs to close" when shutting down



## WeApOn

When a process is a little slow to close, this dialog box will come up and the restart won't happen until these processes end.

Now, I don't mean that I want to get rid of this by FORCING a shutdown -- I know that can create problems. What I want to do is just disable this box from appearing, or at least how long until it appears. I have no problem waiting the extra few seconds, but I'd rather look at my desktop while that time ticks by instead of an ugly GUI that pops up.

I'm SURE there's something in the registry that control this, or the time until it comes up, but I've got no clue where. Was hoping there might be some registry pro's on this site that might be able to point me in the right direction.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## tremmor

i don't know of a program to control the way you are talking about. 
try going to start / run / type in 'msconfig'
goto the start up tab.  look at what ya got running. what can ya turn off. 
ya don't and likely need tool bars, but need virus programs running. 
Other programs can be started manually. 
reboot and try it again.


----------



## John A

*Process Lasso*

Try using process lasso or something similar. The ussually have a "assist" feature which speeds the processes up. Thus, making the backgroung processes shut down much quicker.


----------



## WeApOn

I'm looking for a registry hack that will fix this for me. I've seen a few that worked for XP, but nothing I've tried is working for Windows 7. I either would like to extend the amount of time before that darkened overlay appears, or have it automatically kill all tasks when I say shutdown.

Basically I'm trying to avoid having to click restart, then force restart. I just want to get rid of that overlay one way or another.

Thanks.


----------

